

Warren Buffett Keeps His Billion - mightybyte
http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/boxscore?gid=201403200443

======
mightybyte
In the VERY FIRST game to finish, 11 seed Dayton upsets 6 seed Ohio State.
Nate Silver had given Dayton a 25% chance of winning, so just about everyone
who used his numbers as a guide is out now. Buffett's odds just got MUCH
better.

~~~
turtle4
At least one of the 12 seeds wins almost every year. An 11 seed upsetting
doesn't really impact the odds much.

Not that anyone is going to win his money, but this one game doesn't change
anything.

~~~
mightybyte
In absolute terms, you're right. But in relative terms this just eliminated
the majority of brackets. And since Nate Silver's bracket is probably one of
the more intelligently picked and widely disseminated out there, a huge number
of the people who probably had better odds of winning just got knocked out. So
in relative terms, it absolutely changed things.

